

MPAA Tech Officer Paul Brigner Switches Sides In Internet Fight - rkudeshi
http://m.deadline.com/2012/04/mpaa-tech-officer-paul-brigner-switches-sides-in-internet-fight-report/

======
mcbaby
The ironic thing is, if any legislator who supported SOPA was exposed to the
complexities and realities of copyright/IP legislation as this guy was, I'm
sure SOPA would have never seen the light of day. Sadly, like most legislation
that our elected officials pass through, their understanding of complex issues
are never more than what their (unelected) staff has debriefed them on, and
what (unelected) lobbying organizations pay them to believe. I'd love to read
the internal MPAA memo concerning this.

------
vibrunazo
From what I gathered from the article and the linked post on cnet. He was
hired for side A and sided with A. Now he was hired for side B and sided with
B. Am I missing something?

~~~
waqf
No, although other things being equal it seems _more likely_ that someone
would switch in that direction if their current personal convictions were
aligned with B.

His posting to CNET is worth reading too:
[http://news.cnet.com/8618-31921_3-57404804.html?assetTypeId=...](http://news.cnet.com/8618-31921_3-57404804.html?assetTypeId=12&messageId=12154966&tag=mncol;txt)

------
yuhong
I still remember reading about the Don Dodge/Microsoft/Google fiasco. Legacy
PR based on top-down control of the message is fundamentally flawed.

------
denysonique
Why does zoom not work on that site?

~~~
RossP
It's a poorly designed "mobile" site - not needed since their site works
perfectly in mobile browsers anyway.

Try the "FULL SITE" link in the footer - takes you to a zoomable version.

------
J3L2404
"To be certain, copyright violations are a real problem, and on that I think
we can all agree." Paul Brigner

I am unsure if the majority of HN would concede that point. Many comments have
stated that it is a victimless crime, or you should only use SaaS, or make
money through kickstarter etc. Hell, Paul Graham has stated anything copyable
deserves no copyright.

